# Root Server oder Webspace?



## free123 (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich habe eine kurze Frage undzwar möchte ich ein neues Projekt erstellen und den Usern sogenannte kostenlose Homepage Tools anbieten. Desweiteren aber auch Webspace und das ermöglichen von Domain Registrierungen und jeweils pro User eine feste Ip anbieten ähnlich ohost. Wobei ohost ja subdomains anwendet. 

Also ich trenne das mal kurz gefasst..

1.) Ein Projekt wie ohost das jeder User eine Subdomain frei anlegen kann und die Möglichkeit hat Domains aufzuschalten mittels Cname oder  fester ip Adresse.

2.) Webhost für (Kunden) mit registrierungen von Domains (echtzeit) und weiteren Funktionen wie z.B Speicher , Traffic etc.

Welche Optionen würdet ihr vorschlagen ? Was meint ihr ?

*- Einen Reseller Webspace Account ?
- Einen Root Server ?
- Welcher Anbieter ist empfehlenswert und Gut ?
- Welche Software für Kundenwebspace ?*

Würde mich auf eure Antworten und Mithilfe freuen


----------



## cinema (1. Juni 2009)

also, wenn du schon was professioneles amchen möchtest, würde ich dir einen root server entpfehlen, und halt werbung raufspielen, so hast auch, wenn es gut geht, einen kleinen gewinn.


----------



## port29 (1. Juni 2009)

Du musst dich eben entscheiden, was du genau möchtest. Willst du deine Kunden selber verwalten, so kommst du um einen Root Server nicht herum. Wenn du es dir allerdings einfacher machen willst, holst du einen Reseller Account und "vermittelst" die Aufträge. Beim letzteren hast du allerdings keinen (technischen) Einfluss, was auf dem Webspace passiert und welche Features du deinem Kunden zur Verfügung stellst.

PS: Solltest du wirklich interesse an so einem Projekt haben (mit Root Server), kannst du mich gerne kontaktieren. Ich kann dir dann mit etwas günstigeren Registrierungspreisen von Domains unter die Arme greifen.


----------

